# Breeding Serrasalmus maculatus



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

I have a 75 Gallon Aquarium that is in the process of cycling.
What are my chances of successfully Breeding Serrasalmus maculatus. I wanted to give a go at keeping my fish for life and giving a shot at breeding them. I know that it could take years but i'm ok with that. Does anyone have any experience with this? I know that some people have been working hard on Caribe's and others have mastered Natteri. If I were to successfully breed them I would make them available to the community

How many Serra Maculatus can be Kept in a 75 Gallon Tank Safely.
At what point would I need to upgrade to a larger tank? 
Can Maculatus be kept together easier than Spilos?
Any insight would be great?


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

from what other people on this board have posted, i don't think you'll be so successful.. the only piranha bred in captivity that i know of so far are reds, maybe someone here has done caribe, but i'm not sure.. breeding serra's is next to impossible if you don't have a HUGE tank or an outdoor pond that is big enough that the p's stay far from each other. i have heard that people are trying to sex their geryi's, but i don't think they have been successful yet as there are none for sale yet. you are more than welcome to try, but a 75g definitly isn't big enough to keep them. people have kept spilos together in tanks, and have also been keeping geryi together, they definitly attack each other and you will have to watch for that. i would only try this if you are truly confident with your p keeping skills and have a secondary tank to split them up if things get out of hand, or that you have a lot of money and don't mind taking the losses. goodluck


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

edited by di#'s

for frank


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

I've heard these guys only grow like an inch to maybe 1.5 in in a year. Couldn't I keep them in this tank for a couple years as Juvi's then in maybe 2 yrs when I move into a bigger place and buy a 200+ Gallon tank they would have all the space in the world to get busy?


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

I have and have been keeping mac's for a couple of years. The growth rate is comparable to some pygo's. They dont grow quite as fast but mine have always kept up with the pygo's. The one i have right now is 2 years old and around 8 in. I bought him at the size of a dime. I have never attempted to breed mac's, this is something i will do in the near future. I just need to sell the p's i have now. These fish seem to be more active than pygo's in a shoal, a little more agressive at times but deffenitly not as shy. They seem to swim at a play like mode more often. I would study the waters they come from and see what qualities you think they will be most sucessfull in breeding. Trial and error will be your best bet maybe someday you may be able to teach us. I do think a bigger tank would be your better bet. And privacy.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

I just bought the 75 Gallon and it's not even completely cycled yet. IF I buy the baby Golds and add them to the tank I would think they could live in there together until I can afford to buy them a larger tank. At that point I would convert my 75 Gallon to a Mini Reef or something like that.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Breeding data on S. maculatus and others.

Take a peek and my page will take you to authenticated instances of breeding this species. S. maculatus is fairly easy to breed in comparison to other Serrasalmus species. I put its chances to breed at or near the same level as P. nattereri. But the aggressive pre-breeding behavior makes it somewhat of a challenge (and requires you to have nerves of steel).


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

good read, thanks frank


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Breeding data on S. maculatus and others.
> 
> Take a peek and my page will take you to authenticated instances of breeding this species. S. maculatus is fairly easy to breed in comparison to other Serrasalmus species. I put its chances to breed at or near the same level as P. nattereri. But the aggressive pre-breeding behavior makes it somewhat of a challenge (and requires you to have nerves of steel).


 Frank,
I really appreciate you taking the time to respond to my thread. Please keep your wisdom coming.







In your opinion if I'm dedicated to the Piranha's can I keep a small group of them in a 75 Gallon tank until I can buy a larger in about 1-2 Years? When I say dedicated I work out of my own home so I would be able to peak in on occasion and if one was injured I could seperate them. I know that everyone was very very Skeptical when SC was breeding Golds but it seems that he lucked out and got a couple pairs breeding. I know that it seems that the research that has been done has proven voodoo water practices don't always influence the fish to breed. It's all about the fish.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I don't know of anyone that was skeptical about breeding S. maculatus. Where the skepticism was amplified was his pushing for a commercial interest in selling and in writing a self-absorbed book. But getting back on topic, yes, he lucked out on the breeding pair and the offspring have been reproducing for him since then, at least according to him. As for your question, the 75g would be ideal for a small group. If you are going to be watching them as much as you say, then be extremely watchful for finbiting and bites to part of the body. While they will have sufficient room, it doesn't seem to deter their desire to bite. I have 2 in a 55g and for a time they were biting each other. The temperature was lowered to 76F and they are now doing fine. The one fish that was severely bitten has nearly regenerated its fins. Since S. maculatus are found in much cooler water, then I would certainly keep them within that range, but not lower than 72F.

Its a well known fact that piranas breed in almost any water condition, good conditioning of the stock is recommended (good quality food). On average, its takes about 2 years of work to condition a pair for breeding purposes, but ultimately it is up to the fish and there is NO MAGIC FORMULA.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Is it possible to get 3-4 in that size tank? I remember hearing that the Maculatus can be determined male or female fairly early on. What combination of sexes would I want?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The species is not sexually dimorphic, inspite of what you might have read. Meaning there are no external features to say for certain that is a male or a female. Having said that, males generally color up more (darken) before females. One other attribute (according to Azuma) females tend to be a bit larger than males when they are adults. The ratio males to females, ideally would be 1 male to 2 or 3 females. This would help separate the willing females that are full of roe, as opposed to females that are not ready to spawn.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Should Should I just buy 4 of em and Pray to God?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Praying can work :laugh: 4 should be suitable.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

SHould I buy them as small as possible as to allow them to slowly adjust to their mates?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> KrazyCrusader Posted on Nov 30 2004, 04:20 AM
> SHould I buy them as small as possible as to allow them to slowly adjust to their mates?


In my sincere opinion, that is the best method.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > KrazyCrusader Posted on Nov 30 2004, 04:20 AM
> > SHould I buy them as small as possible as to allow them to slowly adjust to their mates?
> 
> 
> In my sincere opinion, that is the best method.


 You're a gentleman and a Scholar.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Very kind words. Thank you.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

YAY! I lucked out and found a friend willing to give me a really good deal on some cute little gold babies. I might have to wait till spring but then I'll be ready for them







I'm so excited !!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

at wut sizes are these guys mature enough to breed at?


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

I am not entirely sure. I thought that most piranha's take a couple years to be mature enough to breed but I have no experience with this. Frank?


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

> at wut sizes are these guys mature enough to breed at?


Mine started produceing eggs around 5-6" (about 1.5 yrs old)
*(spilos or macs whichever they actually are)*

A few months ago and have yet to get it right
















Good luck breeding them


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1.5 to 2 years is about right. S. maculatus and S. spilopleura are considered distinctive species in their own right via recent DNA information.


----------

